# Cooler Master Nepton 140XL



## Skeen29 (17. Juni 2016)

Hi, was kann man von der Cooler Master Nepton 140XL halten? Ist die ähnlich der Cooler  Master  Nepton  240M? Diese scheint ja sehr gut zu sein. Hat vielleicht jemand die 140 verbaut? 
Könnte sie neu für 50 € bekommen. 

Zuvor hatte ich die Arctic Liquid 240. Aber dort war mir die Pumpe deutlich zu laut. Ich möchte anmerken, dass mein Fractal Design 500 neben mir auf dem Schreibtisch steht.

Danke für die Hinweise.


----------

